# Webserver einrichten



## Radhad (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Tutorial, wie ich auf einem Windows Server 2003 Web Edition einen Apache Webserver mit PHP, MySQL & phpMyAdmin ausetze. Das ganze soll dann auch sicher sein und nicht wie bei XAMPP, das dann alles total offen ist & instabile Versionen laufen.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?



Gruß Radhad


----------



## BehindTheScenes (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

hier http://www.wampserver.com/en/download.php

MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## Radhad (23. Oktober 2006)

Das ist doch genauso wenig sicher :/


----------



## Flex (23. Oktober 2006)

Wo ist das Problem es sicher zu machen?

Letzendlich wird es weniger Arbeit sein, als alles neu zu installieren. 

Und von den Versionen her ist es auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Radhad (24. Oktober 2006)

Das sehe ich auch, aber ich würde gerne wissen WIE ich es denn sicher bekomme, wo ich was eintragen muss etc. Ich entwickle auf XAMPP aber das ist ja auf kompatibilität konfiguriert und nicht auf Sicherheit.


----------

